# Breeding ghost problem



## jrh3 (Apr 21, 2013)

This is a new one on me. I have my female eating a fly. I took the male behind her. he jumps on her and trys to eat her wings. I had to interviene as they began to fight. The male is kinda skinny but when i feed him i can only get him to eat the heads then he stops eating. This was a close one and first time i have seen this happen. He wanted to eat her. Can anyone give me some advice? Maybe wait a few days?

The male is about 4 weeks old and the female is 2 months old.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 21, 2013)

They both sound old enough, I would try honey coating a live fly and feed it to him, they seem to eat more with the coating. Some males are just crazy in the head though...


----------



## sally (Apr 21, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> This is a new one on me. I have my female eating a fly. I took the male behind her. he jumps on her and trys to eat her wings. I had to interviene as they began to fight. The male is kinda skinny but when i feed him i can only get him to eat the heads then he stops eating. This was a close one and first time i have seen this happen. He wanted to eat her. Can anyone give me some advice? Maybe wait a few days?
> 
> The male is about 4 weeks old and the female is 2 months old.


Try s the squishing cricket trick with him. If I squished the cricket and offered it to him with the gooey part first he would sit and eat a whole small or half med cricket. He is very fussy and used to being hand fed  Sorry I spoiled him....


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 21, 2013)

He prob wants a drink, give him some in a bottle cap, show him it is there. Some males will attack and eat the female, but I have only seen it in the shield species.


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah Never Had A Ghost Do This, This OnE From Sally Is A Wildthing, He Will Just And Dance All over


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 21, 2013)

Try the water.


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok I Know He Hhas Been Drinking When I Mist, I Was Gonna Offer A Cricket Half And Coat With Honey Amd Bee Pollen Mixture.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 21, 2013)

yea, but sometimes the misting isn't enough, he may have trouble sucking it up is why I offered the lid method


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok Will A Coke Top work


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 21, 2013)

sure! wash it out, it is already doing flips, u don't want to give it any more caffine!


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 21, 2013)

Tell Me About It He Even Plays Dead Lol


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 21, 2013)

REALLY, never seen a ghost do that!


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 21, 2013)

I Know This Is The First Time I Ever Had A Problem breeding ghost. I Open His Cage And Reach For Him He Will Run Around Then Dive To The Ground And Lay Upside Down. I Then Pick Him Up And He Is fine, Lol. Never In My Life Haha, ILaugh Every Time I Go To Get Him. He Is Very Interesting. I Like Him Though.


----------



## Paradoxica (Apr 21, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> I Know This Is The First Time I Ever Had A Problem breeding ghost. I Open His Cage And Reach For Him He Will Run Around Then Dive To The Ground And Lay Upside Down. I Then Pick Him Up And He Is fine, Lol. Never In My Life Haha, ILaugh Every Time I Go To Get Him. He Is Very Interesting. I Like Him Though.


I noticed this for the first time too, one of my ghosts males will fall flat on his back and play possum! So weird! Only the one of my there though. Doesn't he know he's not a deadleaf mantis?!


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 22, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> I noticed this for the first time too, one of my ghosts males will fall flat on his back and play possum! So weird! Only the one of my there though. Doesn't he know he's not a deadleaf mantis?!


He Does Just That, Lol. He Might Have Been Hanging With Deadleafs, Lol. I Will See What He Does Today Haha, I Warmed Him Up Alot Last Night.


----------



## sally (Apr 22, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> He Does Just That, Lol. He Might Have Been Hanging With Deadleafs, Lol. I Will See What He Does Today Haha, I Warmed Him Up Alot Last Night.


lol, his tank was right next to the D Lobatas... but they never played dead just him


----------

